
A2SV: Africa to Silicon Valley - emrevarol
http://a2sv.org
======
emrevarol
If you really believe that talent is everywhere but opportunity is not, please
check this out:

I’m an ex Palantir, Google Research, and Liftoff software/ML engineer,
currently training poor and smart software engineering students at MIT of
Ethiopia(Addis Ababa Institute of Technology), and connecting them with
opportunities in Silicon Valley. The program is called A2SV.

A2SV is a 3-month interview preparation program that focuses on algorithms,
data structures, problem-solving, communication skills, and personal
development. For more information, please watch the
trailer([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qy00E8FklC0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qy00E8FklC0)),
check out the website([http://a2sv.org](http://a2sv.org)), and take a look at
the progress sheet([https://bit.ly/327Pf4g](https://bit.ly/327Pf4g)).

The ask is simple: Interview these folks for summer software engineering
internship positions at your company(or share with others in other companies
in the valley or Europe). The inspiration these guys have is amazing and
contagious, so the distance they'll go - or even make the team go - is likely
greater than most others you can find locally.

~~~
dave987
Ow that's really a good job out there. There are many smart students whom
didn't get the opportunity to show off their talents.

------
emrekzd
My focus is on hiring marketplaces, and ensuring equal opportunity is one of
the most important challenges in building an efficient marketplace.

I am also a strong believer that diversity is the bridge to equal opportunity.

I will be sharing this with my network. Kudos to all who made this program
happen.

------
Positive-Shake
Shout out to Mr.Emre Varol for organizing this and giving time to give
opportunities to the talented students and under-represented region[Ethiopia],
Africa.

~~~
Positive-Shake
And Great work to the students for making great progress on short period of
time on top of your regular classes. Keep on!

------
sevimlikedicik
Sounds like you're doing a great job here Emre, thanks from Addis Ababa. I
hope you guys get the chances that you're looking for the interviews.

------
AntenehAdmasu
Africa to Silicon Valley sounds an efficacious route for both Africa and
Silicon Valley. Fresh African talent shouldn't go unnoticed.

------
abrhamT
It's very nice to see young Africans trying make a good gesture on the tech
world, it's really appreciated.

------
ArtisticSilver
That's really great! It's really amazing what you all are doing. Please keep
it up and good luck.

------
liberalsherro
Good luck,have fun.

